# Cab steps- anti slip material



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

Our 2003 Autocruise Starspirit has some anti slip material glued on the cab steps.
The original is now starting to break up.
It looks like Emery paper buy does anyone know if it is?
I presume the steps are ABS. What would be the best glue to use
to attach the new materia.
Thanks


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

You can buy the grit type anti slip treads from caravan accessory shops or google anti-slip tread and there are lots on offer.

I have used it but to be honest the glue gave way and the trailing tape became more of a hazard than the slippy step.

I now have some of these. Much safer and the added bonus is that your shoes are wiped before you enter the van and animals find it much easier to use the steps.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004NDVP...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B004NDVPKY


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A similar topic last week re anti slip material
Check this site 
http://www.tapes-direct.co.uk/index...Path=131_156&zenid=gb1hqk0cel3qre49lbt0scfu87
or just google anti slip tape.

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

An alternative might be a wrap around step mat as made by Fiamma.

>> Fiamma mat <<

We've had one for about five years and it's still going strong.

Dave


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Cab steps- anti slip material.*

Motorhome Facts works wonders.

I have already had a phone call from a supplier and now have the material on order.

Thanks to all those that replied.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

for info ikea do rolls of anti slip tape

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60098895/


----------

